
How Notion Is Going After Atlassian and Why It Just Might Win - andygcook
https://usefyi.com/notion-history/
======
avinium
This feels like a PR puff piece - I had to scroll halfway down before it was
even mentioned what Notion is.

But I’m more interested to know - how does a non-Japanese relocate to Kyoto to
work on a startup? Aren’t there visa considerations?

------
dddw
well I wish them all the luck. I use atlassian product daily, but never ever
really like them. Notion looks and feels great though!

